# طائرة هوندا الجديدة أكثر إقتصادا للوقود بمميزات متنوعة , honda jet



## محمد جلال عبد الله (8 يناير 2011)

​
بداية سنبدأ بملف تعريفى موجز عن شركة هوندا فى مجال الصناعة والتجارة . هوندا باليابانية: 本田 هي شركة لصناعة السيارات، وأكبر مُصَنِع للدراجات النارية في العالم ويقع مقرها الرئيسي في طوكيو باليابان. بالإضافة إلى صناعة السيارات والدراجات، تقوم الشركة بصناعة جزازات العشب، مدافع الثلج، محركات خاصة بالقوارب، ومجموعات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية وغيرها من المعدات الكهربائية والميكانيكية.تنتج الشركة ما يقرب 14 مليون من محركات الاحتراق الداخلي بأصنافها المختلفة، وتعتبر بذلك أول منتج للمحركات في العالم.

ولكن الواضح أنها لا تعجبها هذا النجاح فحسب ولكن أهتمت أيضا بعالم الطيران فالآن لديهم مشاهد متكررة ناجحة مع طائرة honda التى كشفت عنها شركة السيارات اليابانية . ويتميز نموذج الطائرة بخفة الوزن وأيضا إقتصاد إستهلاك الوقود إلى نسبة 20 % أقل من الطائرات المماثلة بل هى أكثر هدوءا وأسرع من الطائرات الأخرى من فئتها , وكانت هذه النتيجة من الآداء المتطور نتيجة للتصميم بإستخدام المواد المركبة المتقدمة ( advanced composite materials). 




​ 

طائرة هوندا أطلق عليها إسم HondaJet وهى مصممة من المواد المركبة التى تستخدم مزيج من الكربون والراتنجات لتقليل الوزن الكلى للطائرة - ولكن إستخدام المواد المركبة ليست سببا فى نقص الوزن بسبب خفتها ولكن هناك سبب أخر سوف نوضحه فيما بعد - . هذه المواد لا تستخدم فى تصنيع الطائرات ولكنها أصبحت أكثر شعبية فى إستخدامها للطائرات الصغيرة ومحلية الصنع ( home-built) بالإضافة إلى UAV وهى طائرات بدون طيار صغير الحجم منها . ويقول صناع الطائرات الكبيرة مثل إيرباص وبوينغ بظهور فوائد هذه المواد لا سيما فى الحد جزئيا فى إستهلاك الوقود .




​

ولتسهيل معنى كلمة المادة المركبة , هي مادة تتكون من مادتين مختلفتين أو أكثر ، بشرط أن لا يتم انصهار أو ذوبان أحد الأجسام بالتقائه بالجسم الآخر، وأن تكون قابلية الانضمام بينهم عالية، وأن لا تختلف اختلافاً كبيراً في الخصائص الفيزيائية أو الكيميائية. ينتج عن تركيب مادتين أو عدة مواد مادة جديدة لها خواص جديدة.




​

المواد المركبة لا تجعل الطائرة أخف وزنا بالمعنى الكمى ولكن هى سبب فى جعل سحب (drag) الطائرة أقل وهذا ما حدث مع طائرة هوندا , والجدير بالذكر تتميز تصميم طائرة هوندا بوضع المحركات أعلى الجناحين بدلا من أسفلهما وفسَّر تلك النقطة فوجينو(Michimasa Fujino) - الرئيس التنفيذى لشركة هوندا للطائرات - بقوله أن ذلك يساعد فى خفض السحب فى السرعات العالية .


​

ننتقل الآن إلى جسم الطائرة الذى يسمح للهواء بالمرور عليه بسلاسة . وهندسيا تسمى هذه الظاهرة التدفق الصفحى أو المنتظم (laminar flow) ومن المعروف أن إستمرار هذه الظاهرة متوقف على مدى إحتواء السطح على أجزاء تغير من إتجاه سريان الهواء , وعلى صعيد أخر تسعى شركة هوندا لتحسين مدى هذا التدفق الصفحى على طول جسم الطائرة بل والجناح أيضا .




​

وصرَّح الرئيس التنفيذى فوجينو بأن الإنتفاخات الطفيفة بأنف الطائرة تؤدى إلى ظهور توزيعات معقدة جدا فى الضغوط , وأوضح ذلك بأن عند تحرك الهواء على هذه الإنتفاخات فإن الهواء يغير سرعته لينشأ ضغوظ مرتفعة ومنخفضة , وبالتالى هذه التغيرات فى الضغط تؤدى لإمتصاص التدفق او السريان الصفحى فى نهاية الجناج.




​

وهنا نتكلم عن عنصر الحركة فى الطائرة آلا وهو المحرك الذى قِيل أنه مبتكر فى تلك الطائرة - طائرة هوندا - وتم تصميمه مِن قِبَل شركة جنرال الكتريك التى صممت سابقا شاحن السيارات فى هذه التدوينة امتلك شاحن لسيارتك الخاصة وكن صديقا للبيئة ؟ WattStation , وانفرد التصميم بنسبة إنضغاط هواء عالية جدا كما تم تزويده بتكنولوجيا وبرمجيات خاصة بديناميكا الموائع لتحسين تدفق الهواء ولا سيما أداء الطائرة .






​كما إحتوت هذه الطائرة على مقاعد تتسع ل 5 ركاب + 2 فريق طيران , وقد قامت بأولى رحلاتها بالشهر الماضى ويتوقع أن تكون متاحة للبيع فى وقت لاحق هذا العام .وننهى هذه الرحلة بمواصفات خاصة بالطائرة : الطول : 12.71 م , طول الجناح : 12.15 م , الإرتفاع : 4.03 م 


+ مصادر مفيدة للمهتمين بمجال الطيران : hondajet , world.honda , technology review , ge
+ ملفات الطائرة برابط واحد يمكن تحميله من هنا , كلمة سر فك الضغط iglal.blogspot.com
+ ملفات الطائرة مُفرَدة pdf : 


أسباب وضع المحرك أعلى الجناح تحميل الملف pdf 
موجات السحب على الجناح تحميل الملف pdf 
كيفية التصميم وتفاعله مع السريان الصفحى تحميل الملف pdf 
التصميم والتطوير لاداء الطائرة تحميل الملف pdf 
ملف موجز عن الطائرة تحميل الملف pdf 

كاتب التقرير : محمد جلال صاحب مدونة جلال , طالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة طنطا , القوى الميكانيكية . إن شاء الله تستفيدوا . دعواتكم
​


----------



## Omar Sawalha (11 يناير 2011)

و الله جميلة
و عقبال العرب


----------



## nader amin (12 يناير 2011)

thank you


----------

